# Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2005)

Servus werte Forengemeinde ! 

Einfaches Problem:
Mein bester Kumpel mit dem ich sehr oft gemeinsam koche mag kein Fisch - sagt er. 
Fischstäbchen und Calamari frisst er aber. 

Weiß nicht wie ich den dazu kriege auch mal von mir gekochten Fisch zu essen... 

Habt ihr nen Tipp ?


----------



## Gunni77 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Hallo

frisches Tuhnfischfilet vom Grill.....schmeckt halt nicht nach Fisch, ist aber welcher.


----------



## kiepenangler (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus werte Forengemeinde !
> 
> Einfaches Problem:
> Mein bester Kumpel mit dem ich sehr oft gemeinsam koche mag kein Fisch - sagt er.
> ...



moin!
den fisch vielleicht mal anderes zubereiten|kopfkrat. z.B. dorsch in bierteig, hat ja dann schon ein bischen ähnlichkeit mit fischstäbchen.....oder fischfrikadellen#c


----------



## Hardi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Guten Abend Franz,
das kommt mir bekannt vor. Calamari und Fischstäbchen haben keine Gräten.
Am besten frischer Fisch, großzügig Filetiert - 100 % ohne Gräten. 
So könntest Du den "nicht Fischesser" an den Haken bekommen.
Ich schlage Fischfilet im Bierteig vor, mit Remo, Brot und evtl. ein paar Pilsen.


----------



## Hardi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Hallo Kiepenangler,#h 
zwei Dorschangler - ein Gedanke.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Jo an sowas dachte ich auch schon... 

Aber die muss ich ihm irgendwie unterjubeln... ich könnte ja das Dorschfilet in "Fischstäbchengröße" schneiden... und dann einfach panieren


----------



## addy123 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> frisches Tuhnfischfilet vom Grill.....schmeckt halt nicht nach Fisch, ist aber welcher.



Sorry Gunny77!
Ich bin selber "Nichtfischesser", allerdings ab und an esse ich schon mal.
Vorallem Fischstäbchen, Tintenfischringe, Scambis und meine Dorschfilets!
Allerdings werde ich einwas nie essen und dies ist THUNFISCH!!!
Hast Du mal gesehen, wie die Delfine in Japan zu Tode gerichtet werden, weil sie in die Thunfischnetze geschwommen sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kilometerweit auf dem Asphalt blutig geschliffen, bis sie endlich verreckt sind, bzw. bei noch lebendigen Leibe abgeschlachtet wurden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LEUTE; IHR KÖNNT MICH JETZT ALLE VERURTEILEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AUCH WENN THUNFISCH NICHT WIE FISCH SCHMECKT, DIESEN DARF NICHT MAL MEIN KATER FRESSEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bolli (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Hallo Franz,

meine Frau hat auch jahrelang Fisch verweigert. In ganz kleinen Schritten habe ich sie soweit bekommen, dass sie im letzten Frankreichurlaub sogar welchen im Restaurant bestellte. Immerhin war sie schon so mutig Fisch zu essen, den nicht ich zubereitet habe!:g 

Meine ersten Schritte waren:
- Fisch verwenden, der sehr feines Fleisch hat und nicht fischig oder tranig schmeckt. Z. B. Dorsch, Seezunge, Scholle, Zander oder Barsch.
- Beginne mit Filet. Ein ganzer Fisch löst bei vielen Menschen Hemmungen aus 
- Filetiere absolut grätenfrei, d. h. auch die Muskelgräten rausschneiden.
- Meine Frau steht absolut auf in Mehl gewendete und in Butter gebratene Filets. Gedünstet ißt sie Ihn  zwar auch, aber (noch) nicht so gerne.

Vielleicht helfen diese "Tricks" Dir ja auch?! Viel Erfolg! :m


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Hallo Franz,
nimm ein Seelachsfilet, schneide es grätenfrei und in 3cm Würfel. Salzen, pfeffern und mit süßen Paprika bestäuben. Tasse Mehl in eine Schüssel, mit Salz, Paprika und Pfeffer etwas anwürzen mit Bier angießen und mit Schneebesen umrühren bis eine klebrige fließfähige Masse entsteht. Butterschmalz (Butaris) ca. mind. 5 cm hoch in einem Teflontopf erhitzen bis ein Holzzahnstocher, wenn man den hineinhält  Blasen abgibt. Dann Fischwürfel in den "Bierteig" geben und mit Holzlöffel umwenden bis alles damit voll ist.  Mit Gabel die Fischsticks in das heiße Fett geben und goldbraun fritieren. Abtropfen auf Küchentuch und mit Petersilbutterschwenkkartoffel auftischen.
Wette daß das auch einem Nichtfischesser schmeckt, vorausgesetzt er probiert es!


----------



## Rosi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Franz, 
das ist nicht i O, jemandem was unterzuschieben, wenn er es nicht will! Dann will er eben nicht.#d 
Dann muß das Gericht eben einen französischen Namen bekommen


----------



## Hardi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Hallo Rosi,
den Französischen Namen für "Dorschfilet in Bierteig" gibt es schon... Fischfilet "Orli" oder so, die Schreibweise kannst Du ja noch ein wenig originel gestallten.
Das ist kein Spruch, gibt es oben in Angeln - Maasholm-Bad in der Gastronomie schon seit über 20 Jahren. Ist der Abräumer ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Also meine Freundin hab ich zum Fischessen gebracht indem ich ihr erstmal paniertes absolut Grätenfreies Filet serviert habe (das mit Grätenfrei ist am Anfang SEHR wichtig |supergri ) . Danach hat sie dann auch mal das gleiche Filet nur nicht paniert gegessen ...
Mittlerweile ist sie sogar hering etc wo man Grätenpuhlen muss ...

Nur an Shrimps und sowas krieg ich sie nicht ran weil das ja "Krabbelviecher" sind |uhoh:


----------



## muddyliz (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Räucherfischpaste für Grätenhasser oder Fischfrikadellen aus Weißfischen. Rezepte findest du hier: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm


----------



## Nauke (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Hi Franzl,

machs ganz einfach.

Dorschfilets dritteln, einfach nur mit Salz und ner miniprise Pfeffer würzen,
in geschlagenen Ei wälzen und mit Mehl/Semmelmehl (2:1) panieren.
Dem Ei kannste auch nen Spritzer Zitrone zugeben,meine Empfehlung.

Das Ganze in Butter braten, er wirds essen.

das nur zum Fisch, Beilagen und Soßen später ausprobieren.

Ganz wichtig, nimm keine Fisch ausm Handel. Nur  selbstgefangenen, selbst
filetierten, selbst gewaschenen, dann sollte es klappen|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

@Nauke 
Danke  
Das Problem ist, ICH weiß ja was gut schmeckt - aber der traut da irgendwie nicht... und das krasse ist.. der war in Jugendzeiten selber Angler und geht auch heute noch oft mit mir los...


----------



## Nauke (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nauke
> Danke
> Das Problem ist, ICH weiß ja was gut schmeckt - aber der traut da irgendwie nicht... und das krasse ist.. der war in Jugendzeiten selber Angler und geht auch heute noch oft mit mir los...



Franz,

lad ihn nicht zum Essen ein, sondern lass ihn bei passender Gelegenheit zusehen,
und wirf ihm dann ein Leckerlie hin.|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Franz,
> 
> lad ihn nicht zum Essen ein, sondern lass ihn bei passender Gelegenheit zusehen,
> und wirf ihm dann ein Leckerlie hin.|supergri



oha... sehr gute Idee, opa Nauke.. sehr gut #6 #6


----------



## Hardi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Oder der Jährliche Event- Fischfrikadellen (vom Dorsch). Ist aber nur was für den Sommer. Da brate ich in der Friteuse über mehrere Stunden die Dellen durch, beinahe 15 Kilo Dorschfilet und ein paar literchen Pils .... und mir bleiben 15 'Dellen von einem ganzen Abend über#t .


----------



## BigEarn (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Alles viel zu kompliziert, was hier vorgeschlagen wird! #d 

Franzl, du brauchst genau 3 Dinge, die du evtl. eh schon besitzt und dann klappts auch #6 


1.
http://img202.*ih.us/img202/3358/prierstab1os.jpg
zum Zubereiten der Fischspeise

2. 
http://img202.*ih.us/img202/4601/boiliespritze3qh.gif

+

3.
http://img202.*ih.us/img202/3264/rachensperre4ul.jpg

zum Heranführen des Kostverächters an selbige Leckerei






Viel Erfolg und guten Appetit


----------



## Dani_CH (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Füll den püriereten Fisch in Wursthäute. Das funktioniert in den meisten Fällen.

Gruss Dani


----------



## spin-paule (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Hi Franzl,
also mein Tipp:

Dorschfilet in Blätterteig mit Mango-Chutney-Schmand-Füllung. Schmeckt exotisch, geht recht einfach und ich habe damit schon einige "einge*fleisch*te" Nicht-Fisch-Esser überzeugt.
Bei Interesse gibt´s das ausführliche Rezept über PN (bin grad zu faul...)

Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Tanja´s Freundin Katrin hatte immer einen Bogen um Fisch gemacht - bis sie mit uns das erste Mal Urlaub in Hvide Sande gemacht hat.

Zuerst tischten wir ihr Spaghetti mit special Tunfischsauce auf - pürierter Tun, mit Sambal Oelek, Creme fraiche, Sahne und noch ein paar Ingredentien, die Sauce kalt über die heißen Nudeln geschüttet und mit Kirschpaprika dekoriert (wirkt am nächsten Morgen gleich nochmal  ). Das fand sie schon mal lecker.

Dann ein paar Tage später eine frische P&T Regenbogenforelle zu Forellentartar verarbeitet (natürlich grätenfrei!), mit extra Dressing dazu und als Vorspeise gereicht. Kam genauso gut an.

Im nächsten Urlaub auf Bornholm aß sie dann sogar schon mit Begeisterung die mit Semmelbröseln panierten und in Butter gebratenen Heringsfilets frisch aus der Pfanne.

Wie ihr schon vorher geschrieben habt: es darf definitiv KEINE einzige Gräte im Fleisch zu finden sein für den Anfang. Und die raffinierte Würze am Fischgericht hilft auch mächtig.


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

PS: der von Big Earn auf dem ersten Foto gezeigte Pürierstab ist bei uns ebenfalls seit Jahren voll in Gebrauch und hilft bei der eben beschriebenen Tunfischsauce und dem Lachs-/ Forellentartar. #6


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Meine Töchter kannten auch sehr lange nur Fischstäbchen 
Geändert hat sich das ganze, seit dem sie bei der Zubereitung von selbstgefangenen zusehen !!!
Plötzlich wollten sie ganz freiwillig mal kosten.
Das bedeutet immer nur kleine Häppchen anbieten, in denen (wie hier schon beschrieben) auf keinen Fall Gräten vorkommen dürfen.

Heute gehts mir wie in der StorkRiesen Werbung |supergri
Egal um welche Uhrzeit ich vom angeln nach Hause komme - mindstens einen Fisch muß ich immer sofort zubereiten #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Eigetnlich sollte man ja froh wenn möglichst wenig Leute Fisch essen, damit mehr für uns belibt)


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*



> Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?


Gar nicht! Das machen die von alleine. Man läd den einfach nur auf nen Bier oder nen Wein ein. Der Rest kommt von selbst.

Das Getränk wird dann getrunken während man im Garten gemeinsam darauf wartet, dass die perfekten Räucherforellen fertig werden, die "ganz zufällig" im Ofen hängen.

Nach dem 3. Bier ist dann die Hemmschwelle weg, und der Hunger da und macht sich gewaltig bemerkbar, während sich alle Rundherum über die Frischen Räucherforellen hermachen. Es dauert maximal ne 1/4h bis die Frage "Kann ich vielleicht auch mal Probieren?" kommt.

Jetzt noch Fix erklärt, wo die Gräten genau sitzen (Mittelgräte und Flossen) und wie man sie da möglichst effizient wegbekommt. Die meisten haben nämlich nur keinen Bock grossartig zu pulen. Was zumeist ein Überbleibsel aus überbehüteten Kindertagen ist ("Verschluck Dich bloss nicht an ner Gräte, pass auf und kau das lieber 4x durch...") Das Entgräten ist bei Räucherforellen aber ganz einfach. Ist somit die ideale "Einstiegsdroge".

Meist sind dann 2-3 Fische schneller Verputzt als man schauen kann. 
Und das nicht nur von Erwachsenen, sondern auch von weit pingeligeren Kindern. (Für die man natürlich Cola statt den Alcoholica vorrätig hat.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## ulschi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Versuch es mal hiermit:

für 2 Personen:
1 Zwiebel, 2 Knobis anbraten
1 Becher Sahne, 1 Becher Creme freche
Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika edelsüß, Curry
1 Teelöffel Senf

Dann 2 Dosen Thunfisch (in Wasser), abgießen und in die o.g. Soße geben.

Dazu Spaghettis. Lecker!!


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*



> Weiß nicht wie ich den dazu kriege auch mal von mir gekochten Fisch zu essen...


Entweder du verbesserst deine Kochkünste.......Oder du läßt ihn so lange hungern bis sein Magen in den Kniekehlen hängt.Dann wird er sogar den Fisch essen den du zubereitest hast.


----------



## chippog (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

bei meinen kindern war das überhaupt kein problem, da jede gefundene gräte mit einer schwedischen krone belohnt wurde. erstens wollten die so noch mehr fisch und zweitens durfte keine gräte durch die lappen gehen, sprich runtergeschluckt werden, was ja den verlust einer krone bedeutet hätte. nun weiss ich leider nicht, mit was du deinen freund locken könntest. an sonsten ist halt völlig grätenfrei für den anfängen das beste! vor allem wenn das gericht etwas "unübersichtlich" ist, wie zum beispiel auflauf, der das grätenfinden ziemlich erschwert, allerdings geschmacklich bei angelfrischem fisch auch den anfänger locken müsste. bei meinen kindern müssen allerdings unbedingt ein paar - gerne grosse - gräten im fisch sein, weil sonst schnell das interesse nachlässt. skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Auch nich schlecht, chipp!!! :m #6


----------



## bodenseepeter (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Chippog, ein genialer Plan, aber in der Eurozone könnte mein Weihnchtsgeld für die Prämien beim Weihnachtskapfen draufgehen :c :c


----------



## salmohunter (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Wozu lange Vorbereitungen treffen ich hab da mal n Film über die Herstellung von Stopfleber gesehen.....:q is ja sone Art Zwangsernährung...bei Notfällen
...der Kumpel soll doch nich vom Fleisch fallen oder   :m


----------



## Heilbutt (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Servus Franz,
versuchs doch am Anfang mal mit nem "Gieger" (bei euch sagt
man "Hendl", weiter nördlich "Proiler" oder "Hähnchen") von einer
großen Supermarktkette!!!
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das noch aktuell ist, aber noch vor ein paar
Jahren hatte man da manchmal Viecher, die nicht nach Huhn, sondern
nach ihrem Hauptfutter - dem Fischmehl - schmeckten#t 
(Das Fischmehl kriegen jetzt aber die Zuchtlachse, glaub ich!!).
Einfach mal einen - sparsam gewürzt - deinem Kumpel servieren,
mit etwas Glück konvertiert er zum Fischesser.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wie kriegt man jemanden dazu Fisch zu essen ?*

Mensch Franzl!

Bereite für ihn doch einfach die original Bayrischen Fischwürstel mit Zugabe von Hackfleisch zu#6

Er wird schlemmen wie besessen und Dich um einen Nachschlag anflehen|supergri

Sag mal Bescheid ob Du ihn letztendlich umpolen konntest

Petri heil
Ernst


----------

